# Il est la !!!!! :))))))))))



## LedZeFred (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé un iMac 24" sur le refurb le mardi 13, et je l'ai eu ce matin, cool !
Première impression : le carton refurb est moche, et il parait petit comparé à mon 1er iMac G4 17", par contre déballé et posé sur le bureau ; surprise ! il est ÉNORME, mon 17" on dirait un jouet, (voir photos).
Bon installation sans problème, avec lancien en mode Target, 1H pour copier 50 Go,il redémarre et ça y est tout est là, les logiciels marchent, connexion internet, préférences, messagerie, les 2 sessions, jen reviens pas, je fais un peu le tour des préfs, et quand je fais à propos de ce mac ........ YESSSSSS ; jai un modèle full options : 2 Go de mémoire, 500 Go de disque,  et NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 256 Mo.
Ha ! cest trop génial un modèle à 2500 pour 1759, jen reviens pas, moi qui ai pas de bol dhabitude, cest parce que je lai commandé le 13
merci 10000 fois :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

Tu as achet&#233; un petit film de protection pour l'&#233;cran ? Au rythme o&#249; tu sembles te secouer devant, tu vas pas tarder &#224; le tacher.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Evidemment, la place de ce fil n'est pas au bar.

D&#233;sol&#233; si ce n'est pas sa place ici non plus&#8230;


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4172540 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, la place de ce fil n'est pas au bar.
> 
> Désolé si ce n'est pas sa place ici non plus



Tu es sûr ?
Non parce que tu as déplacé avant que je ne poste. Et du coup...

Parce qu'un fil sur les dégâts causés aux écrans et aux claviers par nos postillons de joie et nos éclaboussures de semence, ça me semble primordial, tout de même, non ?
Chacun sait que le net est aujourd'hui la principale source d'inspiration de la branlette occidentale.
Je pense donc qu'il est plus que temps d'aborder ce sujet avec courage et sincérité, tout en rendant hommage à ceux qui giclent avant même que la machine ne soit branchée.


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Février 2007)

Désole mais supermoquette m'a dit tu postera là Et tu posteras ici 

alors arrétez vos délires et demandez à supermoquette

Promis je ne viendrais plus jamais dans ce bar d'ivrognes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Content que tu sois content .


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Février 2007)

Cest même pas quil soit content, il semble plutôt heureux !


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Février 2007)

Ok c'est cool je suis de super bonne humeur aujourd'hui, va savoir pourquoi


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

Bien.

Nous avons donc un fr&#233;d&#233;ric, sis dans la Haute-Vienne, d&#233;partement rural et contemporain dans lequel, pour notre malheur, l'ADSL a fini par arriver, permettant &#224; de nombreux limousins d'envahir les forums pour clamer leur joie &#224; n'importe quelle occasion, aussi f&#233;briles et volubiles que les limousins sont placides, surtout devant les trains.
Et donc, fr&#233;d&#233;ric, la quarantaine tass&#233;e, maitre de croquettes de son &#233;tat, viens par deux fois nous clamer, avec force smileys, son grand bonheur d'&#234;tre l'heureux propri&#233;taire d'un iMac 24" refurbit.

Et pourquoi ?
Pourquoi le clame-t-il ?
Pas pour faire &#233;talage de ses capacit&#233;s litt&#233;raires, dans un fil idoine, une de ces petites cases o&#249; certains parmi les plus gluants d'entre nous font &#339;uvre d'immodestie en contant aux autres leurs bonheurs et leurs peines.
Non, fr&#233;d&#233;ric le fait dans un fil tout entier d&#233;di&#233; &#224; son orgasme, et ce en r&#233;cidivant.
Car d'aucuns auront not&#233; qu'hier d&#233;j&#224;, fr&#233;d&#233;ric &#233;tait au bord de l'extase, chaud comme une bouillotte, pr&#234;t &#224; exploser devant le seuil de TNT.

Le voil&#224; donc, heureux dans son samedi limousin, sa machine d&#233;ball&#233;e, les cartons &#233;parpill&#233;s dans le salon.
Et lui, ext&#233;nu&#233; par l'extase, la queue encore chaude et remuante, nous contant par le menu son orgasme &#233;lectronique.

On l'imagine f&#233;tichiste, recueillant sa semence non pas dans un mouchoir en papier, mais au creux du polystyr&#232;ne sigl&#233; Cupertino, d&#233;posant le tout sur l'autel pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet, l&#224; m&#234;me ou repose celle r&#233;colt&#233;e lors de l'achat du 17".

7 pouces de plus, &#231;a vaut bien une branlette &#224; deux mains, non ?

Mais j'imagine, je conjecture, je d&#233;fibrile, et je ne laisse pas parler.
Alors mon bon fr&#233;do (je peux t'appeler fr&#233;do ?), conte nous donc l'histoire. T'as &#233;clabouss&#233; le TFT, ou tu as su diriger la pur&#233;e ?




(n'y vois aucune malveillance, je ne fais que profiter de l'occasion :rateau: )


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Bien.
> 
> Nous avons donc un frédéric, sis dans la Haute-Vienne... blablabla... blablabla...



Sinon, ta prostate, elle va mieux ? 


Non mais j'te jure...


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

Certes, ce n'est pas une pulpeuse, ni même une de ces silhouettes minces que j'affectionne.
Mais il est certainement cousin avec un éleveur de limousines (par les voitures, roberto, hein, les vaches).
Et ça, ça mérite de s'attarder un peu.


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire ! On a rien &#224; fiche dans Switch et conseil d'achat. Le fr&#233;do limousin n'est pas un nioubie du mac, et il a pas besoin de conseils, il a d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233;.
En outre, je rappelle que ce fil est d&#233;di&#233; &#224; tous ceux &#224; qui la vue d'une machine neuve fraichement d&#233;ball&#233;e fait tacher le cale&#231;on !
Notre place est donc enti&#232;rement au bar !


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Février 2007)

Laisse béton c'est Noël


----------



## béber1 (17 Février 2007)

Félicitation.

Alors ça fait quoi de voir les choses en grand...?


----------



## LedZeFred (18 Février 2007)

Putain c'est de la bombe ce mac !
ça fait 5 ans que j'avais mon iMac G4, qui marchait bien, mais je ne pouvait pas me rendre compte qu'il y a autant de différence, je fais 36 trucs en même temps, j'ai compréssé un dvd 8,5 Go pour le graver sur 4,7 Go, avant il fallait toute la nuit là en moins d'une heure c'est fait !


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2007)

Et tu n'as rien à repprocher à la qualite de l'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Si. L&#224; il est sale. Mais &#231;a part non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2007)

frederic87 a dit:


> Laisse béton c'est Noël



pense a réduire la taille de ta signature


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Euh&#8230; Mackie ?

C'est un 24 pouces, hein ? Il fait ce qu'il peut non ?


----------



## tinibook (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4173561 a dit:
			
		

> Si. Là il est sale. Mais ça part non ?



Si jamais voilà un bon produit...


iSlurp!


----------



## rezba (18 Février 2007)

Ah oui. Tu penses vraiment que le chat va venir l&#233;cher toute cette semence dispers&#233;e sur le TFT ?
Un chien, &#224; la limite, mais un chat, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait.
Ou alors, il balancera sa petite giclette aussi.


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2007)

[HS & private mais on n&#8217;est pas &#224; &#231;a pr&#232;s]

_de ****** &#224; ******* ****** : les grand groupes industriels figurant sur cette liste r&#232;glent les facture &#224; 60 jours&#8230; ****** va voir si il peut faire quelque chose 
_
[HS & private mais on n&#8217;est pas &#224; &#231;a pr&#232;s]


----------



## tinibook (19 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui. Tu penses vraiment que le chat va venir lécher toute cette semence dispersée sur le TFT ?



Ben s'il n'aime pas il pourra toujours ce faire un chtit Kwiskas...  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un chien, à la limite, mais un chat, ça m'étonnerait.



Le blème avec les chiens c'est qu'ils remuent plutôt la queue que la langue.  :rose:   



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, il balancera sa petite giclette aussi.



C'est pas mon TFT...


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2007)

N'emp&#234;che que Rezba il est trop fort. 

Ah ben si quand m&#234;me. Tu lui files un topic moisi, un truc pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant en soit et pouf il t'en fait un fil ma foie fort sympathique a lire.

Rezba, c'est plus fort que toi ! 

Rezbounet, chapeau ! :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Février 2007)

Je note avec satisfaction que l'on est revenu au bar.

On peut donc reprendre une discussion normale.


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je note avec satisfaction que l'on est revenu au bar.
> 
> On peut donc reprendre une discussion normale.


Et donc, dire n'importe quoi.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je note avec satisfaction que l'on est revenu au bar.
> 
> On peut donc reprendre une discussion normale.


Et ben voyons&#8230; Je lui donne une demi-journ&#233;e. Pas plus. :mouais:

Comme si je n'avais rien &#224; foutre.


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174184 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Comme si je n'avais rien à foutre.


Comme tous les chats....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Tant que vous serez l&#224;, &#231;a peut continuer &#224; &#234;tre amusant, oui  Mais c'est pas de vous dont j'ai le plus peur&#8230; Je vous en reparlerai quand le pire sera arriv&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Ah non non non. Pas du tout. Son pire j'm'en fous  Je parle du pire pour le fil. Et donc, indirectement, pour moi, le nettoyeur de surface  Mais pour l'instant, &#231;a se maintient  Tout va bien


----------



## LedZeFred (19 Février 2007)

Berk, je sais pas ce qui est le plus dégueu : lécheur d'écran "taché", léche-cul ou suspect ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Ah ben y'a casse coui.lles aussi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

Ouiiiiiiiiiii?.... On m'appelle?.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174232 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non non non. Pas du tout. Son pire j'm'en fous  Je parle du pire pour le fil. Et donc, indirectement, pour moi, le nettoyeur de surface  Mais pour l'instant, ça se maintient  Tout va bien



Oui je sais. Et je ne m'en excuse pas, mais je l'admets : je te mets à contribution.
Et je vois bien que tu puisses craindre que, si nous poussons les choses dans le fondement, d'autres que nous, moins prudents face au gouffre, ne se jette dans l'orifice ténu de la boite à vulgarité.
Mais il faut bien égayer nos matinées, non ? :love: 
Le premier qui dérape prend une baffe.
Le premier qui reparle de son mac autrement que pour nous raconter une extase mécanico-cérébrale prend aussi une baffe.

La pignole est-elle soluble dans la charte ?
Les imacs 24" remplacent-ils les godemichets ?
Pourquoi ne faut-il pas confondre liposuccion  et cunilingus.
Cyprine sur clavier, est-ce plus grave que pixel foutré ?

Voilà nos questions du jour.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Egayez, &#233;gayez  De toutes fa&#231;ons je suis l&#224; pour &#231;a, et nettoyer pour nettoyer, j'aime autant vous lire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

Bah... Tu sais, ça part pas d'un mauvais sentiment, et puis l'un dans l'autre on a bon fond... etc... :rateau:


----------



## unizu carn (19 Février 2007)

Quand viendra donc le jour o&#249; nous arrivera cette merveille depuis longtemps promise par les technologues ahuris : le gant qui remplacera la souris ?
Au lieu de cette b&#234;te chose qui mobilise notre main (la droite, pour moi), nous passerions un gant avec lequel nous naviguerions dans l'univers virtuel. Non pas de cette horreur, mais quelque chose de beau, qu'aucun fil n'entraverait, et gr&#224;ce auquel nous pourrions nous &#233;moustiller tout en continuant &#224; lire vos insanit&#233;s.

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2007)

Perso j'utilise un stylet pour VirtualValerie 2


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Perso j'utilise un *stylet *pour *VirtualAur&#233;lie*



quelle modestie


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2007)

unizu carn a dit:


> Quand viendra donc le jour o&#249; nous arrivera cette merveille depuis longtemps promise par les technologues ahuris : le gant qui remplacera la souris ?
> Au lieu de cette b&#234;te chose qui mobilise notre main (la droite, pour moi), nous passerions un gant avec lequel nous naviguerions dans l'univers virtuel. Non pas de cette horreur, mais quelque chose de beau, qu'aucun fil n'entraverait, et gr&#224;ce auquel nous pourrions nous &#233;moustiller tout en continuant &#224; lire vos insanit&#233;s.
> 
> :love:


On imagine alors Fr&#233;d&#233;ric avec son magnifique gant &#224; 24 doigts, devant son 24 pouces et criant de bonheur : il est l&#224; !!!

Rezba est l&#224; !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Perso c'est en voiture que j'ai le plus de sensations ...
Mais j'ai une super 5, c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tous le monde :love: 

Sinon, vous tapez avec tous les doigts sur le clavier ?

Edit @Roberto : c'est &#224; cause des esp&#232;ces de ressort vers les roues arri&#232;res, j'ai mang&#233; le mot ...


----------



## LedZeFred (19 Février 2007)

24 doigts + 24 pouces + 1 trés gros doigt qui ne rentre pas dans un gant


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2007)

Voilà nos questions du jour. Par Rezba... :rateau:



rezba a dit:


> Les imacs 24" remplacent-ils les godemichets ?




_ Pas encore tenté l'expérience... _





rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi ne faut-il pas confondre liposuccion  et cunilingus.



_Y-a-t-il de la graisse dans un légo...?_





rezba a dit:


> Cyprine sur clavier, est-ce plus grave que pixel foutré ?
> 
> _Mais peut être qu'avec du "goudous" mes touches seraient plus souples et silencieuses..._



Nota: Pas beaucoup vu de filles venir s'épancher sur leur bel iMac...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

frederic87 a dit:


> 24 doigts + 24 pouces + 1 tr&#233;s gros doigt qui ne rentre pas dans un gant



Ben moi j'ai pas de doigts ...
Alors c'est avec les pattes !

Edit@macelene : 3 doigts sur chaque pattes !


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai pas de doigts ...
> Alors c'est avec les pattes !
> 
> * Edit@macelene : 3 doigts sur chaque pattes !*




*Oui mais quels doigts...*




 on imagine bien un doigté de choix avec ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

N'emp&#234;che. Si il avait 5 de ces gros doigts, l&#224;, et ben son slip lui irait comme un gant.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

macelene a dit:


> *Oui mais quels doigts...*
> 
> 
> 
> on imagine bien un doigté de choix avec ... :rateau:



Hum hum, c'est à dire qu'étant donné la morphologie, le pateau relatif à tous ça, oui alors on peut considérer que je suis très agile.

Mais va trouver les chaussettes adéquates


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Allons allons, des _chaussettes_ !
> 
> 
> Je recommande des bas résilles *à la trame un peu large*, avec des jarretières ouvragées, et tout ça *rouge.*
> :love: :love: :love:



Un filet de pêche pendant que tu y es ! 

Des jarretières ouvragées : avec des frous frous de l'époque des fixes chaussettes et des porte cigarettes, je te vois bien dans les années 40, la gomina te fixant les cheveux en arrière, un monocle qui pendule négligemment sur ta veste noire, un cigare au coin des lèvres surmontées d'une fine moustache, des boutons de manchettes clinquants et une chemise _blanche_ impeccable ...

Ça existe des bas résille rouge ?​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4174674 a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a existe des bas r&#233;sille rouge ?​



Oui, mais ici seuls les admins ont le droit d'en porter.  On a pu certes voir Mackie en rev&#234;tir, mais c'&#233;tait celles qu'il avait chourav&#233; &#224; Benjamin.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Donc les bas résilles verts c'est pour les modos ! 
C'est assez chic avec la combinaison en latex de chez thirum©


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4174674 a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a existe des bas r&#233;sille rouge ?​


Demande &#224; l'Amoque.... 





			
				odr&#233;;4174685 a dit:
			
		

> Donc les bas r&#233;silles verts c'est pour les modos !
> C'est assez chic avec la combinaison en latex de chez thirum&#169;


H&#233;h&#233;&#169;....


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Rezba le Loup du Sud




:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

AH !!! T'AS VU ROBERTO !!! Qui c'est qui avait raison ???? ENCORE UNE FOIS ????


Je te l'avais dit qu'il n'&#233;tait pas mort !!


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174887 a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'avais dit qu'il n'était pas mort !!



Et ca te fait lever les yeux au ciel, vieux squonce ?! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174887 a dit:
			
		

> AH !!! T'AS VU ROBERTO !!! Qui c'est qui avait raison ???? ENCORE UNE FOIS ????
> 
> 
> Je te l'avais dit qu'il n'était pas mort !!


Y'en a qui s'en plaignent, d'ailleurs !....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2007)

D&#233;lateur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Oah l'autre h&#233; !!! Je d&#233;fends son souvenir, mieux ! je dis que son souvenir n'en est pas encore un, envers et contre tous en plus ! Sans preuve tangible, rien que la foi qui m'anime et voil&#224; comme il me remercie !!!


Sympa tiens.

Vous m'y reprendrez&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2007)

*Là maintenant je me boirais bien*
une bière, mais j'en ai plus dans le frigo.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Là maintenant je me boirais bien*
> une bière, mais j'en ai plus dans le frigo.


Puisqu'on en parle ailleurs,voil&#224; pour toi.


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

Fais gaffe Dan. Elle est coupée avec du cidre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Je ne pouvais pas rater une occasion pareille.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Fais gaffe Dan. Elle est coupée avec du cidre


Toujours l&#224; quand y'a de la bi&#232;re.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

Donc, apr&#232;s 273 photos de femme enceinte, Foguenne va nous gratifier de 37 000 photos de b&#233;b&#233; sur fond blanc dans portfolio.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Donc, apr&#232;s 273 photos de femme enceinte, Foguenne va nous gratifier de 37 000 photos de b&#233;b&#233; sur fond blanc dans portfolio.


Quelle chance nous avons...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne pouvais pas rater une occasion pareille.



C'est pas une vraie photo, c'est un montage, Foguenne n'a pas la langue sortie et &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerai bien que son rejeton ne fasse pas pareil.  


PS : F&#233;cilitation et bisous a vous 3 Fogu', Silvia et le schtroumpf


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je crois qu'il ne faut pas citer les images, mais bon...
> 
> Je ne pouvais pas rater une occasion pareille.



Je suis tout de même un peu inquiet pour ce bon _brouillard_, l'enfant semble si jeune et si calme, alors que lui, déjà si fatigué...
à mon avis à ce rythme, il ne tiendra pas, du moins pas jusqu'à 18 ans...


----------



## mado (22 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toujours là quand y'a de la bière.


 
Presque. Sauf quand elle a un peu trop d'amertume. Et celle des sous-sols laisse un drôle de goût


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Presque. Sauf quand elle a un peu trop d'amertume. Et celle des sous-sols laisse un drôle de goût


on devrait pouvoir te trouver du panach&#233;.


----------



## mado (22 Février 2007)

Cherche pas.
Je ne mélange que les vodkas.


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2007)

Tu m&#233;langes les vodkas ??? Tu veux dire Zubrovska+Moskoskaia Pipper, par exemple ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


>



C'est bien le fils de Paul :  il a un bonnet presque péruvien...


----------

